# Tour zum Steinberg



## mybikereport (17. August 2016)

Hallo,
ich fahre am Sonntag den 18.09.2016 auf den Steinberg im Extertal. Wer sich mir zur gemeisamen Tour anschließen möchte, meldet sich bitte unter [email protected].

Infos auch unter mybikereport.wordpress.com 

Grüße Jürgen


----------

